# Sandalwood FO........I need one!!!



## naturescauldron (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey guys!  Where can I get a truly awesome Sandalwood FO?  One that actually stays like sandalwood should be instead of turning to something powdery smelling once it's been soaped??

Thanks much!!

edited to add:  and I'd like this to be for cp soap!


----------



## Lane (Jul 31, 2008)

Peak's has a really good one... I have a few sample pieces I CP'd about 2 months ago if ya want me to send you a little piece so you can smell it?

Pm me if you'd like  :wink:


----------



## naturescauldron (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Lane!!  I'm definately going to check them out!!  A good sandalwood is soooo hard to find.  It's one of those delicate fragrances that dont like staying put.

Thanks again!!


----------



## heart of dixie soap co (Jul 31, 2008)

*sandalwood f/o*

i have sweetcakes-sensuous sandalwood waiting for me at home.  i like this company as they're stuff is really concentrated!  .75-1 oz ppo. will let you know how it turns out.

the lime i use is theirs also--juicy lime.  they've got a good website and they really take pains to explain how they stand up to c/p.

happy soaping!

monet


----------



## Texas_Bubbly (Aug 1, 2008)

I found a GREAT sandalwood soap at the farmer's market.. but she won't tell me the secret!

It's a really long lasting sandalwood/spice/cinnamon scent.. it's lov-er-ly!!


----------



## boopie (Aug 3, 2008)

I love the smell of egyptian sandalwood; I got it from an ebay seller. But, I got a 1-oz bottle; I was experimenting with different scents. I'll check to see if she sells higher oz bottles.


----------



## anhoki (Aug 3, 2008)

Steph...I love Tony's Sandalwood.


----------



## Sudsy Bubbles (Aug 5, 2008)

I like Sweetcakes sandalwood but I also add just a touch of cedarwood and patchouli. 

Sudsy Bubbles


----------



## mandolyn (Aug 6, 2008)

I like brambleberry's Indian Sandalwood. The Cybilla Sandalwood hardly has a smell in cp, but the Indian Sandalwood is very true to real Sandalwood.


----------

